# First Time to Whistler!!



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

My wife and I are planning to take a vacation this summer & we decided to stay at Whistler for a week in July, most likely the third or fourth week. 

I'm REALLY stoked to head there, I've done some DH here locally (mostly in PA actually) but never anything like Whistler. 

Anyone have any tips on (1) where to stay; (2) how to get my bike there (going to fly into vancouver); (3) riding the park for a relative noob; (4) or bike setup?? I'm probably going to be solo for more or less the entire time b/c my wife doesn't ride.

My bike, btw, is a 08 Turner Highline with a zocchi 66 RC3 on the front. Hopefully going to replace the 66 with an 888 RC3 EVO prior to the trip if I can afford it. Currently have an zocchi roco on the rear, but probably going to replace that, most likely with a fox vanilla RC. The zocchi blew up on my last ride of the season & is still leaking after I replaced a few o-rings, so I'm a little paranoid to bring it on such a big trip. Also planning to put fresh rubber on the bike for the trip, probably HR II on the back & a new DHF in 60 compound on the front. 

Thanks for any advice you have!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

congrats! I'm headed there for my first time this summer to. Just booked a trip for the first week in July. We are staying about 3 blocks from the lift i think. We just did our trip through travelocity or some other site like that. I have to rent a bike though. Still Super stoked!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Whistler can be really expensive. It will definitely cost more than you think you'll need so start saving now, and plan on saving extra. Trust me. 

I'd say your highline with the 66 will be plenty up there and there is no need to buy a 888 just to go to Whistler. In all honesty, the 60d tires will hold up longer but I'd still go for a grippier setup if you can. Bring extra tires and any extra parts (ie-cheap rear derailleur, tubes, some cable and housing etc.) as this will all cost you a very big premium to purchase up there. 

Box up your bike and contact any of the shops up there to see if they'll allow you to ship it there. Out of convenience, ask if they can also build the bike up and then re-box/pack and ship the bike back once your trip is done. You'll pay extra for it but I'm sure they'll be appreciative if you bring them a 12 pack when you pick up your bike and before you pack it up to go home. Decent beer in a bike mechanic's world generally means they take much better care of you and your equipment. 

I'd say the first trail you should hit is Crank It Up. It's a blue, has a lot of small to medium jumps and berms, and for being mid-mountain is long enough to get you grinning. I'd ride B-line after that, the jumps are a bit bigger as are the berms and it's a bit less pedaly. Then I'd take trip to the top... Hit freight train. And then from there on out pick anything that you think you can ride. Everything is well marked, and for any trail that is a double black the signs will let you know if there is a go-around or if you should maybe consider a slightly easier trail.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm heading up there this summer too.... can't wait!! Not to high jack your thread or anything but for those who has been to whistler, will a specialized stumpy with a 140mm rear and 160mm front travel be fine up there or should I just rent a full blown DH bike when I get there?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Buy your beer in Vancouver. It will blow your mind what a 24 pack of Kokanee costs in the village.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I'm heading up there this summer too.... can't wait!! Not to high jack your thread or anything but for those who has been to whistler, will a specialized stumpy with a 140mm rear and 160mm front travel be fine up there or should I just rent a full blown DH bike when I get there?


I'd rent. Your bike might hold up fine, but the harder trails will be more fun on bigger bike. and you wont have to worry too much about thrashing the bike.

Not to hijack your hijack, but how do whistlers trails compare to northstars as far as rating goes? It looks to me like the single blacks at Whistler compare to the doubles at Northstar.

How does A-Line compare to Livewire?

Last question, how big is the stuff on Fade to Black? I just built and hit a 10 vertical drop to a 1' wide landing, so I'm feeling semi-confident.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

Moosey said:


> I'd rent. Your bike might hold up fine, but the harder trails will be more fun on bigger bike. and you wont have to worry too much about thrashing the bike.
> 
> Not to hijack your hijack, but how do whistlers trails compare to northstars as far as rating goes? It looks to me like the single blacks at Whistler compare to the doubles at Northstar.
> 
> ...


For me after my first run at N* 3 I stopped checking things out and was just able to hit everything at speed first time. Whistler is not like that, once I got off of Crank-it up and A-line, if I couldn't see it I definitely either spotted it first or watched someone for a speed check. There wasn't anything I wouldn't hit at N*, skipped a lot of features at Whistler.

A-line the features are about double the size of Livewire? Last time I rode Live wire was 3 summers ago though, so things may have changed, but as long as you keep your speed up I think A-line is technically easier for the most part. Mostly because the jumps are all dialed and smooth on A-line, you just pin it and everything works out. It seemed like some of the stuff on Livewire would kick you funny, or required just the right amount of speed to hit transition, etc.

I don't remember any Fade to Black, so someone else will have to chime in.

For the OP, I'd consider renting bikes as well. The math might work in your favor after shipping, repairs (you will break things), etc. Unless you ride DH regularly, both you and your bike will take a beating at Whislter, you will want rest days so factor that in, and there are deals available on lodging/ticket/bike packages The rentals are built for it, and if it breaks you take it back and get a new one. Less worries about your bike not showing up on time, getting stolen, the mech building it late on Friday, etc.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Moosey said:


> I'd rent. Your bike might hold up fine, but the harder trails will be more fun on bigger bike. and you wont have to worry too much about thrashing the bike.
> 
> Not to hijack your hijack, but how do whistlers trails compare to northstars as far as rating goes? It looks to me like the single blacks at Whistler compare to the doubles at Northstar.
> 
> ...


Renting is a good idea if your bike is broken or you want to try something different for the day. Rental costs however can cost upwards of $60/day for a semi -decent bike. Chances are that the suspension will be haggard from the mass amount of people riding the bike before you too. Your suspension on the other hand is tuned for you and will work better for you.

Moosey:
Some of the blues (b-line) are comparable to a trail like Livewire. Some of the blacks (too tight) are easier than the blues at Northstar. While I'd say their ratings call for more stiff trails in general, you can and will be surprised when you get on a blue that is tougher than you would think it should be. Most if not all of the double blacks at northstar can be ridden with a moderate amount of skill and have go-arounds. Some of the double blacks at Whistler are really best reserved for the big boys who have a lot of skill. You can get very badly hurt on some of the stuff there and it can happen very quickly.

Comparing livewire to Aline is like comparing a civic SI to a Ferrari. While yes one is fun, there really is no comparison. Aline is just so much longer and better. But with that said, Whistler shares a similarity with Northstar in that if all you do is ride Aline all day you're a complete moron. There are so many really good trails up there. There is so much incredible stuff in the backcountry too that a little pedal from the top chairlift will reward you with massive descents.


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I'm heading up there this summer too.... can't wait!! Not to high jack your thread or anything but for those who has been to whistler, will a specialized stumpy with a 140mm rear and 160mm front travel be fine up there or should I just rent a full blown DH bike when I get there?


This really depends on your skill level. I would rent a bike though.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

lodging - alluradirect.com I have used them before and just booked one week this summer with the site again. Get a studio w/ a kitchen so you can cook meals - eating out is expensive.
Bring extra tubes, tires, der hanger, tools etc. It is expensive up there, extremely expensive and the US$ is weak these days.
As far as the riding goes be prepared to be disappointed with your local trails when you get home! The Whistler buzz takes a few weeks to wear off


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Moosey, Fade to Black isn't bad if you're comfortable hitting everything on trails like Dirt Merchant, Freight Train, A-line, etc. The biggest feature is the road gap at the start which is maybe an 8-10ft drop (give or take) that gaps a bit less than a logging road (the ramp sticks out over road a bit). The tranny is nice and steep, but if you come in too fast can be easy to overshoot. I did that once and had a double bottom out. There were a couple of Canadians watching that said "Going a bit too fast eh?", gotta love the locals. I'd probably hang out and scope it and watch someone else hit it to gauge speed. If you feel good about it after then go for it. The other 3 hits are smaller.

I've had friends ride 6" trail bikes there and they had fun, but their bikes took more of a beating and they didn't enjoy the steep trails as much. Once they switched to a DH bike they enjoyed it a lot more. That said rentals typically run $100+ for a decent DH rig, which ain't cheap.

The Turner Highline should be OK for Whistler, but won't be quite as good on the steeps obviously. I rode 12 days up there on a 7" Norco Shore freeride bike and had a blast though so it depends on your money situation and preference.

Make sure to pace yourself and get ready for a stupid grin that you won't be able to get rid of.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Northstar will be like a kindergarten playground after you ride Whistler, there is no comparison. Flying and traveling with your bike is a PIA and very expensive but renting is probably just as expensive if you are staying more then 4 days. I'd much rather have my own bike then have some beater rig although they might have a new fleet of Glory's this year? Fade to Black is no big deal just watch the right hander after the road gap if its wet, it gets a little slippery.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

craigstr said:


> Northstar will be like a kindergarten playground after you ride Whistler, there is no comparison. Flying and traveling with your bike is a PIA and very expensive but renting is probably just as expensive if you are staying more then 4 days. I'd much rather have my own bike then have some beater rig although they might have a new fleet of Glory's this year? Fade to Black is no big deal just watch the right hander after the road gap if its wet, it gets a little slippery.


Ship the bike to the Hotel. They'll hold it for you while you fly out. Much cheaper than bringing it on the plane.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

You'll have a blast, Highline with 66 works just fine.









Hopefully you've picked a bike friendly airline, I've used Cathay Pacific for my two visits. Then just book yourself onto one of the coaches which head to Whistler, I think I've used both, Perimeter and whatever the other is called.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Comparing livewire to Aline is like comparing a civic SI to a Ferrari. While yes one is fun, there really is no comparison. Aline is just so much longer and better. But with that said, Whistler shares a similarity with Northstar in that if all you do is ride Aline all day you're a complete moron. There are so many really good trails up there. There is so much incredible stuff in the too that a little pedal from the top chairlift will reward you with massive descents.


I was wondering about how the size fo the jumps on Livewire compare to the size of the jumps on Aline. Aline is legendary for a reason, I was just wondering, If I'm comfortable hitting all the jumps on livewire, can I hit all the jumps on A-Line?

I can't wait and I still have 4 or so months to go.

Once rental prices come out I'll look more into shipping my Evil.


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Sorry for yet another hijack, but I'll be heading up for the first time this summer to and was wondering where to stay. I was looking on alluradirect.com but where is the best spot as far as location and allowing you to bring your bikes in? North village?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Moosey said:


> I was wondering about how the size fo the jumps on Livewire compare to the size of the jumps on Aline. Aline is legendary for a reason, I was just wondering, If I'm comfortable hitting all the jumps on livewire, can I hit all the jumps on A-Line?
> 
> I can't wait and I still have 4 or so months to go.
> 
> Once rental prices come out I'll look more into shipping my Evil.


Well, I'd say that some of the larger jumps on the bottom of Livewire are pretty representative of the medium jumps on Aline. The vast majority of the big jumps on Aline aren't exactly hard to hit since they're all tabletops they're just bigger than most anything on Livewire and there's exponentially more of them. If anything Bline is a closer representative of Livewire.

Like I said earlier, livewire is cool but there really is no comparison to Aline.


----------



## DJ/UF (Feb 24, 2012)

Bring your bike and rent the first day. Renting is a great way to go. If you find the first day went fine with little abuse, ride yours. Planes have a "special" shipping charge for bikes. Take that into consideration. I use leftover bike boxes from my shop and break down my bike and ship it in that when I fly to Colorado.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

*Take your own bike*

I would agree with some of the above posts, that if you have capable DH/FR bike take it with you. I feel a lot safer and more confident when riding my own bike versus a rental that's been bagged to sh!t and isn't set-up for my riding style.

I really want to go to Whistler this year, but it's a long drive from my province and I don't have anyone to pitch in for gas.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! 

Definitely going to check out the links you guys provided. There's a possibility that some family (all non-riders except one) are coming along. If that happens, one of the relatives might pick up the lodging.

Planning to be there for an entire week, so I hope to check out a good chunk of the mountain. A-line looks badazz, but I want to hit some of the rocky rooty steeps too. Can't wait to see what happens to my skills after riding there for a week. 

I haven't hit any drops above 5' or so yet, so I'm sure that some of the stuff there is going to be HUGE for the first few days until I nut up. I'm generally OK in the techier stuff though. Planning to train like a fiend this summer so I'm not TOO sore. 

Maybe a set of super-tacky or at least 3c would be good for this trip . . . They'll be munched by the end of the week but fuggit.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Northender said:


> I would agree with some of the above posts, that if you have capable DH/FR bike take it with you. I feel a lot safer and more confident when riding my own bike versus a rental that's been bagged to sh!t and isn't set-up for my riding style.
> 
> I really want to go to Whistler this year, but it's a long drive from my province and I don't have anyone to pitch in for gas.


Told my wife when we were discussing this trip that "The bike is coming, regardless of cost, and that's non-negotiable." Probably going to ship it to avoid the hassle, unless I can find someone local to lend me a case & the airline is significantly cheaper.

The 12-pack idea when shipping the bike home is genius.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

B-Mac said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> Definitely going to check out the links you guys provided. There's a possibility that some family (all non-riders except one) are coming along. If that happens, one of the relatives might pick up the lodging.
> 
> ...


I'd say just bring the tackier tires on the bike and stuff the harder compound in the box with your bike. Also try to fit as much of your gear (ie-pads, helmet, shoes, riding clothes) in the bike box to ship up with your bike... It'll save you luggage space and will help keep the bike protected inside the box.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Already mentioned but there is so much more to Whistler than the lift served. Make sure you don't miss out on the other trails.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

B-Mac said:


> I haven't hit any drops above 5' or so yet, so I'm sure that some of the stuff there is going to be HUGE for the first few days until I nut up. I'm generally OK in the techier stuff though. Planning to train like a fiend this summer so I'm not TOO sore.


Best thing ever. I remember it used to take half a day at northstar before my hands were shot. Then i started heading out to a local hill and just riding. Nothing too rocky or tech, just riding down and hiking up. Spent 2 days at mammoth last year, my body held up fine, but i was just tired after day 2. Im planning on training like a mother this summer too (N* and local stuff) so i can hopefully go 4 days without getting too tired.

Can you ride rentals in the Airdome? Like if I rent a Kona Operator (Or whatev) can I jump it into the foam pit at the airdome?


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Yah, bet I'm going to be whupped. At the closest park to me, 7 Springs in PA, runs take 5-10 minutes and you drop around 400-500 feet. How long does a run last at whistler? 30 minutes?? 

Man - can't freaking wait!!!!

Need to quit thinking about it LOL. 

That suggestion above about packing gear and armour with the bike is fantastic. I've been wondering how I'm going to get my gear there. 

I'd rent an XC bike to check out some of the other trails if possible. Going to have to balance riding with keeping the wife happy. We're also planning to spend at least one day in Vancouver. I suggested that she rent a bike and spend some time on the green trails with me. My suggestion was rejected without adequate consideration. Maybe she'll change her mind when she sees the place.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

B-Mac said:


> Yah, bet I'm going to be whupped. At the closest park to me, 7 Springs in PA, runs take 5-10 minutes and you drop around 400-500 feet. How long does a run last at whistler? 30 minutes??
> 
> Man - can't freaking wait!!!!
> 
> ...


The green trails are super easy. Easy Does It is basically a logging road that you ride down. If she's at all comfortable on any bike she should be able to do greens.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

B-Mac said:


> I'd rent an XC bike to check out some of the other trails if possible. Going to have to balance riding with keeping the wife happy. We're also planning to spend at least one day in Vancouver. I suggested that she rent a bike and spend some time on the green trails with me. My suggestion was rejected without adequate consideration. Maybe she'll change her mind when she sees the place.


I'd avoid shipping your bike, it can easily get stuck in customs. If you haven't booked your flight just check the baggage policies of the airlines which you're considering. Most of the big US carriers are prohibitively expensive for flying with a bike.

I rode Comfortably Numb on my Highline last trip, an XC bike would have probably been quicker though


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Calhoun said:


> Already mentioned but there is so much more to Whistler than the lift served. Make sure you don't miss out on the other trails.


+1.

Not that the dh park is a waste of time or anything, but if you're going to be there you'd be crazy to do a week of lift runs and not experience anything outside the park. Rent a 6 and 6 inch bike that pedals well take the lift all the way to the top and start pedaling into the backcountry. The "xc" there can be pretty burly at times so there is no need to worry abuot doing a xc ride and being bored.

Lost lake trails are also pretty fun and there's a lot of stuff around that area and they start right next to the parking lots at the bottom.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

All this talk about A-Line, nobody has even mentioned Dirt Merchant.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

^^This... Dirt Merchant is my all time favourite from the bike park... however, I've been away from the scene for a bit and things have changed a lot.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Mrs. B-Mac's handling the travel arrangements, I'll have to follow up with the airline regarding transporting the bike. I've heard that you have the clean the heck out of the bike prior to transport to avoid any problems at customs. 

Tickets are being bought today!! Need to work on getting my passport . . . 

We're staying at one of the hotels in the village. We haven't had a vacation in a really long time, so we can afford to splurge a bit. The rooms all have kitchens, per one of the posters above.

Thinking I'm leaning more toward bringing the bike along on the plane (before investigating the cost LOL). The thought of my bike getting hung up at customs & not being able to do anything about it is pretty scary. Hope I can find someone local to hook me up with a travel case. Rather not spend the dough on that. 

Hoping I hook up with another rider who's familiar with the park & can go along on some of the backcountry trails that you guys are talking about. Not sure how far off the beaten path I'm going to go if I'm alone all week - especially considering that the trails are probably pretty burley. I ride some decent stuff around here, but we don't have anything approaching the elevation changes that vancouver has.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm also heading out there this year (early june), for a friends wedding in vancouver.

I already told the wifey that we are bringing bikes, and there'll be a couple days on the shore, and a couple at whistler.

We're bringing bikes, was told its an extra $50 on air canada to bring bikes (its a domestic flight for us). I'm not too keen on renting, I know my bike and don't want the added weirdness of a new bike...

Pretty stoked (and a little scared)


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Just dont fly Delta, it was $150 each way. I know United is $100 each way for a bike, total weight with box has to be under 50lbs.


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

craigstr said:


> All this talk about A-Line, nobody has even mentioned Dirt Merchant.


How about a "Dirty A" lap? Dirt Merchant to A-Line. There's some sweetness right there.



B-Mac said:


> Thinking I'm leaning more toward bringing the bike along on the plane (before investigating the cost LOL). The thought of my bike getting hung up at customs & not being able to do anything about it is pretty scary. Hope I can find someone local to hook me up with a travel case. Rather not spend the dough on that.
> 
> Hoping I hook up with another rider who's familiar with the park & can go along on some of the trails that you guys are talking about. Not sure how far off the beaten path I'm going to go if I'm alone all week - especially considering that the trails are probably pretty burley. I ride some decent stuff around here, but we don't have anything approaching the elevation changes that vancouver has.


For my last 4 visits I've carted my bike on the plane in a large bike box. Never had a single issue. Put most of my gear in there as well. Heck, last time the whole thing weighed 70 lbs! Of course I strategically lined the inside of the box with corrugated plastic. Works like a charm! or you could buy one of these from Crateworks. A little cheaper than a travel case.

Oh, maybe get a guide/instructor right at the lift ticket place for a half or whole day?? They can asses your skill level, give you some great instruction and show you the goods then point you in the right direction when you're done. They'll take care of you and you won't have to worry about getting in over your head.



craigstr said:


> Just dont fly Delta, it was $150 each way. I know United is $100 each way for a bike, total weight with box has to be under 50lbs.


Yeah, some of these guys really stick it to ya! I've flown Alaska Airlines and they only have charged $50 each way in the past. Hope they keep that pricing this summer as well!

Damn guys, now you're getting me all jacked up about my trip this summer!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about the guide/instructor thing. 

How much does the lift ticket cost?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

If you only have a week and you have your family with you, I sincerely doubt you'll get your fill of the park. It's that fun. I never made it out of the park until my 3rd trip there. 

Bring spare brake pads, rear derailleur, rotors, etc. as Whistler eats bikes and stuff is expensive up there. Be prepared to have to spend money to fix something. When this happens, go to Fanatyk Co. They're pricey but they're good guys and will take care of you and your bike. I blew up a 66 last time I was there and they fixed it same day despite being super busy and also gave me discounted rate on renting a Knolly Podium while my bike was out of commission. If you decide to rent a bike, get it from them or Evolution as they keep their rental fleets in better shape than the park does.

Take a lesson. It will really help with the jump trails. The instructors are excellent.

And Freight Train (don't miss Drop In Clinic) - Dirt Merchant- Lower A-line/GLC FTW!

Though there is a lot to be said for Original Sin - Goat's Gully - In Deep - Fatcrobat - Too Tight - Schleyer - Lower Whistler DH. Too much fun to be had at WBP...


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> I've been thinking about the guide/instructor thing.
> 
> How much does the lift ticket cost?


If I recall correctly, it was like around $60 for a full day and maybe $40 for what they call half day. The half day could be a good idea. It works from 3pm-until closing. Can't remember closing time but seems like it left you with around 4hrs or so of riding to be had. And at 3 the lift lines can be way shorter. Other added is a lot of people will tap out by then so it may be a little quieter on the trails too.

If you're going for multiple days you'll want to check into the "triple play" pass. It's a multi day ticket that offers savings vs. the daily rate. Start checking their website early spring because they have put them up for early bird sales.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a trip throughout Europe, and brought my bike with me. Here is what you should do.

Go to your local bike shop and ask if they have a cardboard bike box you can have. They throw them out anyway, so they shouldn't charge you.

You are a mountain biker, so you should know how to take your bike apart. If not, learn. There is no need to pay some guy at the bike shop to do what you could with your own tools. Take the wheels and fork off. Tape the handlebars, with the brakes and shifters still connected, to the top tube. Take the rotors off the wheels and put them in your checked luggage. Wrap the fork in bubble wrap and put it in the box. Everything else will fit in just fine. If you want to be super anal about it, take everything off the bike and use one of the thick plastic bags that are usually left inside the bike box.

Bring the bike box with you and check it with the rest of your luggage. Sometimes the airline requires you to pay for this ahead of time online, other times you just pay at the counter. It should be around $50. You will have to retrieve your bike at the special/oversized luggage area.

It doesn't matter how dirty or clean the bike is. My bike was practically caked in mud, and customs didn't care one bit.

Do not put anything in the box that isn't a bike part. You aren't allowed to.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Just remember the airline ad that bikes fly free is not exactly true. Most no longer charge extra because it is a bike but still charge the baggage fee, oversize baggage fee, and overweight fee.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

It needs some editing, but these are my favorite trails at Whistler:
MobileMe Gallery

Enjoy!


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

B-Mac said:


> I've been thinking about the guide/instructor thing.
> 
> How much does the lift ticket cost?


They have a website.

Lift Tickets Prices for Whistler Mountain Bike Park


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

You guys are killin' me with talk of Whizzler already. It's MARCH 1st fergawdsakes!

Had to watch the vid I made from last year's trip to bring me back down.

Ridden/shot closing week of the '11 WBP season.





Only a few more months to go...


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

mikesee said:


> You guys are killin' me with talk of Whizzler already. It's MARCH 1st fergawdsakes!
> 
> Had to watch the vid I made from last year's trip to bring me back down.
> 
> ...


Sincerely apologize if this is TMI, but I got a semi watching Mikesee's vid. Think that road gap might be a bit much for me, but I saw alot of stuff on that vid that I'm going to be hitting.

Tickets bought! Flying air canada, staying at the Sundial. Just me & Mrs. B-Mac, remainder of the family decided not to come after I laid out THE RULE: "You can come, but don't expect to see us."

In other news, I've been in the market to replace my zocchi roco, which erupted oil at the end of last season. Found a CCDB on the emptybeer classifieds & pulled the trigger.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Sundial is sweet, right at the lift, secure bike storage, nice hottub on the roof.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm following this thread intently as I'll be making my first trip to mtn bikings Mecca!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is some footage I put together from our trip last July. Includes some North Van and Squamish too.
<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/31883722" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a great time! Lucky wife!


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

cicatrix said:


> I did a trip throughout Europe, and brought my bike with me. Here is what you should do.
> 
> Go to your local bike shop and ask if they have a cardboard bike box you can have. They throw them out anyway, so they shouldn't charge you.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never would have known: "Do not put anything in the box that isn't a bike part."This applies to international flights only? 
Sounds like someone found out the hard way.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Air Canada bike checking rules are here:

aircanada.com - Sports Equipment


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

In all your excitement, dont forget your travel/medical insurance. Medicare may be covered for Canadians, but it sure isnt for visitors!

Have fun!

Buzz


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

Be aware. If you enjoy riding any of your local trails at all. You'll probably hate them by the time you come back from Whistler. Ignorance is bliss. Pretty much didn't touch my bike for 3 months after coming back from my Whistler cherry popping experience.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

or those of you that aegoing out there for the first time,,,, and dont yet have any accomodation plans, i highly recomend bearbackbiking, Welcome to Bear Back Biking. 
they offer great packages, with fully caterd challet, so your breakfast and evening meals will be included, plus they have a fully kitted out workshop,(sponserd by pedros) and secure bike storage. also included in your package price is guiding and tuition,

not to sure how it works for you boys in the states, but flying from the uk with bikes isnt to bad, it costs us 60 pounds return to bring a bike on the plane, they have to be dismantled to airline regulations though, tyres deflated, bars and pedals removed and in some sort of box or bag...
we use the evoc bike bags, though they are quite heavy and expensive, they are well made and well padded. well worth the expense if your a regular traveller with bikes.

as the others have already pointed out, whistler is mega mega expensive, your gonna get well ripped off, so allow additional funds, your gonna be looking at roughly 100-150 bucks per day to rent a dh bike. so if your going for a week or more then it's cheaper to take your own bike.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Not to mention $100 a day minimum to eat per person.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Whistler is awesome. However you have heard how hard it is on bikes, it's even harder on you when you crash. You have to really pay attention to how tired you are getting. Don't be afraid to call it quits and take it easy in the village. I've seen people who push it for "one last run" and end up wishing they had a beer with the group instead. Have fun.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

craigstr said:


> Not to mention $100 a day minimum to eat per person.


If you're eating three meals a day at a restaurant. Huge waste of money IMHO.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Buzz said:


> In all your excitement, dont forget your travel/medical insurance. Medicare may be covered for Canadians, but it sure isnt for visitors!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Buzz


One of the perks of residing in a socialist country. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yeah but*



Northender said:


> If you're eating three meals a day at a restaurant. Huge waste of money IMHO.


This past year we had grand plans of stocking up on food in Squamish and eating at least one if not two meals per day in the condo. Well we cooked one dinner in 6 nights. We were just too tired after a day of riding to cook, Spaghetti Factory was just way too convenient. $100 a day included 2 or three way overpriced canadian beers too.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

craigstr said:


> This past year we had grand plans of stocking up on food in Squamish and eating at least one if not two meals per day in the condo. Well we cooked one dinner in 6 nights. We were just too tired after a day of riding to cook, Spaghetti Factory was just way too convenient. $100 a day included 2 or three way overpriced canadian beers too.


So is Squamish the closest community to Whistler with a grocery store?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

No, there are two grocery stores in the village but like everything else they are twice as expensive. I think it was $9 for a jar of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

everything inwhistler is so overpriced, because of the high rent the shops have to pay, this reflects on the price of the goods that the shops sell, at the end of the day they are all in it to make a profit, ( thats how it was explained to me anyways)
yep med bills in whistler are super super expensive, it cost us 1400 bucks to get my brothers little finger popped back in when he dislocated it, i have seen other guests who have broken collar bones or dislocated shoulders and their bills have run into the thousands....  so make sure you are well coverd,,,,,
when we were at the med centre last september, the receptionist told us that they dont deal with foreign insurance companies unless the bill is over 5 grand, so anything less than 5k you have to pay upfront then try to claim back. she said they have had lots of trouble in the past from foreign insurance companies, were they have treated people then the insurance company have refused to pay out, leaving the med centre out of pocket, hence why they make you pay up first. 

squamish is the closest place to whistler that has big grocery shops. there is a wall mart, and another shop across the highway thats cheaper, so if you are driving up through squamish, then it could be wise to stock up on food while your there.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Moosey said:


> Best thing ever. I remember it used to take half a day at northstar before my hands were shot. Then i started heading out to a local hill and just riding. Nothing too rocky or tech, just riding down and hiking up. Spent 2 days at mammoth last year, my body held up fine, but i was just tired after day 2. Im planning on training like a mother this summer too...


Yeah, squeeze tennis balls. Or work up to riding/braking at least 4 hrs a day, for the last month or so.

Even with that, I usually end up taping my thumbs and sometimes using vaseline on my palms (lol, that sounded a bit off).

If I stay more than a few days, I usually do 2 days in the park, 1 day "whistler XC" which is tons of fun, and works cardio, but not your hands. Lots of super techie trails to choose from, easy to get maps at the hotels and bike shops.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

whistler certainly does take it's toll on both bike and body,,,, rest days are important,,,,
we usually do a few hours in the park, in the morning, then go hit up some xc in the afternoon. we have done full days in the park,, but your body lets you know about it the next day, lol...


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

We're planning a few hiking/climbing days, so I've got a few recovery days built into the trip. We're also planning to grab at least breakfast stuff so we're not eating out all the time. We'll probably go to a restaurant for dinner though. Really don't want to spend any of the vacation doing dishes LOL. 

Mrs. B-Mac is planning several days of serious climbing, which is something that I have more or less no interest in. If you want to dangle off the side of a cliff by a rope cammed into a little crack, that's good for you but don't expect me to join in LOL. This is nice b/c I'll have a bunch of time to ride without worrying about her waiting on me to come back & getting progressively more pissed the longer I ride. I was worried about that at first. We're going to do some of the lighter climbing/hiking stuff together, but I have exactly zero desire to do a multi-pitch schlep up the side of some frozen slab of granite. The guides would have to haul me up anyway b/c I'm more or less useless when it comes to rockclimbing. 

Why does beer have to be so freakin' expensive in Canada??? Another one of the joys of living in a socialist country LOL.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Because our beer has alcohol in it and actually tastes good?

Sounds like your wife will be driving to Squamish everyday she wants to climb. Not a big deal, just something to factor in terms of planning! There is tons of riding to be done in Squamish too, would be a shame to come to Whistler and not ride some of Squamish. Might be a bit more complicated with the bike rental thing.

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Your beer tastes good?


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

hey i was just wondering how hard do you guys think I should ride my BigHit? what would be the max drop i should do on it? Marzocchi DropOff IV, FOX DHX 5.0, WTB Dual Duty front rim, and e13 chainguide are upgrades. as far as my confidence, I can do advanced trails. I've done a couple before and have taken up to 15' drops on my friends Trek Session.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

beer is so dam expensive cause it's taxed so high... not sure how true this is, but someone told me it was the governemnts way of discouraging binge drinking, and the problems it causes. 
it's your bike ride it how you like, you know your limits and skill levels,,, i would have thought that you'd be ok hitting the glc drops on that, it should take most of the parks abuse. make sure it's well serviced/maintained before you go though...

your mrs, will like squamish, the climbing down there is awesome, as is the riding. / hiking good luck and enjoy your trip


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who cant read this whole thread? After Craigstr's video about "Oh Canada" theres some weird glitch and I cant read anything lower?


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Some guy on Pinkbike recently put up a posting griping about top to bottom gopro videos. 

I've been looking up all the trails you guys have mentioned & the headcam videos showing the entire trail are fantastic! Excellent research tool. Screw the pinkbike guy. 

There's a drop on a trail at 7-Springs on a trail called Lo Pan that's similar to the road gap at the beginning to Fade to Black. Thinking i can pull that off. Basically a short gap to a nice steep tranny & the trick is not to go too fast. That step-up onto lumber doesn't look too bad either. 

The next few months are going to drag until the DH spots around here open. The other night, my wife says: "You'd better ride a lot of downhill before we go . . ." Were sweeter words ever spoken??


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

delirian said:


> it's your bike ride it how you like, you know your limits and skill levels,,, i would have thought that you'd be ok hitting the glc drops on that, it should take most of the parks abuse. make sure it's well serviced/maintained before you go though...


ok. I just wasn't sure how hard to push the bike. I just got it so I'm looking at it's limits. I can take alot and sometimes more than the bike. Yea I have it serviced before any trip i take.


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

+1.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Because our beer has alcohol in it and actually tastes good?
> 
> Sounds like your wife will be driving to Squamish everyday she wants to climb. Not a big deal, just something to factor in terms of planning! There is tons of riding to be done in Squamish too, would be a shame to come to Whistler and not ride some of Squamish. Might be a bit more complicated with the bike rental thing.
> 
> ...


Hey Buzz - 15 years ago I would have agreed with you wholeheartedly, but the USA has finally progressed past our "swill in a can" past! (there was much rejoicing) We've got some domestic breweries turning out some great stuff nowadays. Founders, Sierra Nevada, Dogfish Head & Stone are a few of my favorite domestic breweries.

I think the wife's planning a guided trip, so we'll probably be taking a bus of some kind to the climbing. She has apparently made arrangements for me to dangle off the side of a cliff along with her.

I've been watching a ton of videos of fade to black. I think I will view the trip as a success if I can ride that trail before I leave. Looks badazz!!!

I've been having issues with the craigstr video too, but not every day. Strange. The video's really good though . . .


----------



## butthead (Oct 12, 2005)

This video may offer a solution for packing your bike on the plane. I've done the same thing with my hardtail for a trip to Ray's

GR's "How to Pack Your Bike for the Plane" - GeorgeRyan83 - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

B-Mac said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> Definitely going to check out the links you guys provided. There's a possibility that some family (all non-riders except one) are coming along. If that happens, one of the relatives might pick up the lodging.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, right with your skill set, and just bought a bike that will handle it over the winter. I also scoured eBay for a set of soft compound Minion/High Roller setup for the specific purpose of wearing them into dust.

I must say, reading all of this makes me feel fortunate that I've just moved to Bellingham, four hours away from Whistler. Yeehaw! Time to don the armor and get after it this summer


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Because our beer has alcohol in it and actually tastes like water?
> 
> Buzz


There, fixed it for ya  Just kiddin'...


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

DO NOT FORGET BLUE VELVET! it's a fun fast flowy trail then you can continue to new joke then to freight-train! get there by going up garbanzo lift.. so much fun! take it easy the first day or two.. i was there all season last year and a lot of people get crazy first day (or two) and get trucked down the mountain via ambulance.  -g


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

gage said:


> DO NOT FORGET BLUE VELVET! it's a fun fast flowy trail then you can continue to new joke then to freight-train! get there by going up garbanzo lift.. so much fun! take it easy the first day or two.. i was there all season last year and a lot of people get crazy first day (or two) and get trucked down the mountain via ambulance.  -g


Definitely hear ya. Planning to take it slow. I have no desire to break bones. Hope I manage to up my game, hopefully to fade to black levels, but coming home in one piece is always the goal.

Spent about 8 weeks on the couch nursing 3 broken ribs & eating painkillers like candy in summer of 2009. Don't want to repeat that.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

B-Mac said:


> Definitely hear ya. Planning to take it slow. I have no desire to break bones. Hope I manage to up my game, hopefully to fade to black levels, but coming home in one piece is always the goal.
> 
> Spent about 8 weeks on the couch nursing 3 broken ribs & eating painkillers like candy in summer of 2009. Don't want to repeat that.


best way to up your game and improve, and gain the confidence and techniques for fade to black, will be to take some tuition/coaching while you are there....

as for broken bones, painkillers slow down the bodies ability to heal,,, so the broken bones would take longer to heal... it's better to live with the pain if you can,,, cut out alcohol smoking and fatty foods. eat lots of fresh fruits veg and fish,,, calcium and vitamins, and the body will heal quicker....


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

This looks pretty cool!






Top Of The World - NEW Alpine Trail from Whistler Blackcomb on Vimeo.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

VRBO for a condo... they can be cheap as its not skiing season and even a busy bike park day is nothing compared to ski season...


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

foooooook yeah!!!!!!!!
we were lucky enough to get the peak chair up and ride down off the back of the mountain, highway99 into khybers.... it was one of the best rides ive done... so this will be awesome if they goahead with them plans,,,, :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

wooooooo hoooooo... my mom has a timeshare that shes not using.. i plan on going to whistler august 25th to september 1st...

now to read up on this thread and figure out some logistics... and to stay injury free so i can ride then!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to score one of the corrugated plastic boxes from crateworks. Can't seem to beg one locally & $400-$500 is too freakin expensive. Also not paying $140 for a crateworks cardboard box (sheesh!). 

On the bright side, my CCDB arrived & bolted on with zero fuss. Planning a trip to a local XC spot that has a "downhill trail" (vulture's knob) to begin dialing in the shock. No respectable downhill there, but there's a few rock obstacles designed to be taken at speed & some steep bermy sections. I was worried at first that a 550# spring would be a little soft, but so far it seems fine. I'm 6'5", 240# with gear. 

Planning on "renting" a guide/taking a clinic/whatever you call it my first day there. Might be good from a "not getting lost" perspective. I don't want to wind up lost & take a trail that I can't handle for the sake of getting down the hill. Also looking forward to hitting the alpine style trail I posted the video for above. I've never ridden anything with scenery like that!!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Shot this for a PBike article but it shows more of the trail that you'll be riding than the promo video from Whistler.

Have fun! It's well worth it.

As for a clinic ask for Mike Johnstone from WBP and don't break anything


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got back from there last week...er wrong season though.

Only advice I can give is to get a burger at Splitz. Make sure to get the Splitz sauce.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the idea of riding from the peak, but there's gotta be some steeper trails coming down from there. So far from the videos it seems like a mix of DH/AM riding.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

genemk said:


> Love the idea of riding from the peak, but there's gotta be some steeper trails coming down from there. So far from the videos it seems like a mix of DH/AM riding.


There's steeper trails. Some I can show. Some I can't. Here's one that's well known but bear in mind it was shot with a GoPro chesty which makes everything look flat. I also wore an xc lid and no goggles which, as everyone knows, makes trails look flat (sarcasm intended - been reading pinkbike too much).

if you want more trail suggestions get this book =


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

LeeL said:


> There's steeper trails. Some I can show. Some I can't. Here's one that's well known but bear in mind it was shot with a GoPro chesty which makes everything look flat. I also wore an xc lid and no goggles which, as everyone knows, makes trails look flat (sarcasm intended - been reading pinkbike too much).
> 
> if you want more trail suggestions get this book =


Thanks for posting those vids! "Ride Don't Slide" looks alot like some of the trails I hit in PA, but waaay longer.

You're an instructor at Whistler? If so, PM me your name & I'll request you when I'm there. Rather have my tip $'s go to someone I'm familiar with.

DH season hasn't started here yet due to the ground being too soggy. Can't wait to hit some drops. Not much besides XC riding available at the moment.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Shot this for a PBike article but it shows more of the trail that you'll be riding than the promo video from Whistler.


Feel bad for those dudes on their big bikes on Khyber, BBB and Tunnel Vision! I made that mistake once and it sucked.....especially if you're pedaling back after beers and buckets of bones at Dusty's! 

I'm conflicted about the new stuff up top because I think we'll now see folks on RDS and Khyber who won't have a clue. I'm sure we'll see guys without packs/tools or in way over their heads.

EB


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

B-Mac said:


> Planning on "renting" a guide/taking a clinic/whatever you call it my first day there. Might be good from a "not getting lost" perspective. I don't want to wind up lost & take a trail that I can't handle for the sake of getting down the hill. Also looking forward to hitting the alpine style trail I posted the video for above. I've never ridden anything with scenery like that!!


don't have to worry about getting lost or ending up on a trail over your head. pretty clearly marked. get a trail map and just go check it out. i would suggest taking lessons the second day, give yourself a day of exploring and use to the terrain.

pv


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> Thanks for posting those vids! "Ride Don't Slide" looks alot like some of the trails I hit in PA, but waaay longer.
> 
> You're an instructor at Whistler? If so, PM me your name & I'll request you when I'm there. Rather have my tip $'s go to someone I'm familiar with.
> .


Nope. I know a lot of the WBP management and get to ride a lot of the stuff there for media - related gigs (eg the Bandit Review or writing an article about the Instructor training program etc)


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned as I have not read through the whole post.........some of the shops in Vancouver have 40% off cards for rentals at the demo center to try a bike and the more days you rent in a row the cheaper it is. So you could save a ton of money if you can find a shop to hook you up with a discount card. Maybe call around before you heasd out and see who could possibly give you one if you buy something from them. With the money you would save you could more then afford to buy something. 

The bonus side of renting is if anything breaks you bring the bike in and they fix it with no cost to you. Insurance is $25 a day with a max of $50 for 2+ days so a week rental should still be $50 for insurance.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

I took this camp last year as well. It was pretty cool and came with free lunch and was a all day course. Not sure yet on the dates for 2012 but it may be something to look into.

Richie Schley Mountain Bike Adventures at Whistler Bike Park


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Weather has turned decent here in the past few days so I've been getting a few test rides in on the highline. Made some changes over the winter, including:

(1) Zocchi roco to CCDB, also reduced spring from 650 to 550 (had the 650 when I bought it). I was having severe issues with the bike trying to buck me on steep lips last year, think the spring was too big for me. Also really don't have much of a clue what kind of shape/tune the roco was in. 

(2) 70mm stem replaced with a 50mm stem. So far love this change, bike feels great. 

(3) Some minor drivetrain tweaks - went to short cage RD, replaced 11-34 cassette with 11-23. Removed a bunch of chain links. 

Need to get the bike on a hill to get a feel for the rear shock, but so far it fees great with the reduced spring weight on the CCDB. Hoping the smaller spring + the greater tuneability of the CCDB solves the bucking issue. I was doing some wheelie drops, maybe around 18", off my deck last night & initial impressions are positive. The new shock seems to be plusher, but has a better platform. The roco that it replaced was pushed, and the previous owner was a bit of a hucker, so really not sure what I was dealing with previously. 

Also need to get to work & quit thinking about biking!!

Cheers & have a good SPD!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

The bucking that you speak off sounds like not enough high speed rebound. You should be able to dial it in with the HSR on the CCDB. Switching to a CCDB often means dropping 50-100lbs of spring weight as well, so it sounds like you are on the right track. 
My wife has been riding her Highline at Whistler for the past few years and loves it. It handles the park well, but is not a true DH sled. This year will be different though, as she will be piloting a Knolly Podium with a CCDB Air!

Good luck on your trip!

Buzz


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow - Passport application costs around $150.00!! For those of you who've said "The trip will cost more than you think it will," you're already correct. 

@Buzz - Your wife's bike sounds pretty badazz! Thanks for the advice re: the HSC. It needs to quit raining for a while so I can tweak the new shock.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey B-Mac,

No problem, hope the tip helps. Just to be clear it is HSR not HSC that you want to adjust for being bucked!
$150 for a passport in the States? How long is that good for? Our Canadian ones are $75 and last 5 yrs (soon to be 10).

Buzz


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Hey B-Mac,
> 
> No problem, hope the tip helps. Just to be clear it is HSR not HSC that you want to adjust for being bucked!
> $150 for a passport in the States? How long is that good for? Our Canadian ones are $75 and last 5 yrs (soon to be 10).
> ...


HSR - well I knew what you meant but was unable to type it it seems . . . 

Pretty sure the passport is good for 10 years.


----------



## DHexplorer (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever driven over the border? According to google maps, it is a 17 hour drive from me ( i have driven this much in one day before). Wondering if all i need is a passport or not. Thanks


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

DHexplorer said:


> Has anyone ever driven over the border?


nope, no one drives over the border... thats just not how its done.

(you just need a pass port)


----------



## DHexplorer (Mar 19, 2012)

essenmeinstuff said:


> nope, no one drives over the border... thats just not how its done.
> 
> (you just need a pass port)


Riding over the border and all the way to Whistler is much more hardcore, guess ill have to try that since no one drives.


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

Would crank worx be a stupid time for my first trip? Taking the wife who rides but isn't into park riding everyday for a week... Unlike me


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

You also need to declare and/or have receipts for anything of value you are bringing with you. You might need to prove where you bought something like a camera or laptop. Probably more relevant for us Canadians going into the States as we are more likely to buy stuff in the States (as it is much cheaper!)

Buzz


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

I was planning on going in August, but I see crankworx is going on in the middle of the month. Do they close down a bunch of the trails during the event? Is it worth going during that time, or should I go after? Don't get me wrong, I would love to have the chance to watch the pros, but this is my first trip to "THE PARK", and I don't want to waste ride time.


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

My buddies and I have gone 7 yrs straight and our worst trip was when we went right after Cranworx. We usually planned our trips in late July but that was when they changed Crankworx from August to July. We got there a week maybe two after the festival and the trails were beat up. It still kicked ass over anything we have in Utah or the US for that matter.
Honestly it will be a great time whenever you go. It's hard not to have a good time. This year were heading up mid September for a week.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

we have gone after the last two years. never gone during. everything i've heard is don't go during if you really want to just ride. huge crowds and huge lines. an instructor told me a few dudes paid for lessons just to skip the lines.

pv


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Quick update . . . 

I still have my job so the trip is still on! That was in question for a while there unfortunately. 

Still waiting on my passport to arrive. The Dept. of State was unhappy with the birth certificate copy I originally provided so I had to send a better copy. I live in Ohio but was born in FL, so if they're still not happy I'm in trouble. The new copy I sent them had the raised certification they griped that the old copy lacked, so pretty sure I'm good now. Waiting in line to apply for the passport was a new definition of hell. A ton of people packed into an unventilated hallway (although the girl in front of me was really hot). 

I still have not procured a box for the bike. I've been eyeing those crateworks boxes. I'll probably end up going that way but GODDAMN it sticks in my craw to pay $220 for a corrugated plastic box that I might use twice. The cardboard one is still north of $150!! Good gig if you can get it I guess. 

Wound up going with a 3c DHR 2 for the front end and a maxxpro highroller 2 for the back. Bringing a maxxpro DHR 2 and a maxxpro DHF 2.7 as backup. If you have not tried a DHR 2 yet - esp on the front, Urge you to give it a shot. Side lugs are more or less same as DHF, but bigger. The tire's a fargin' beast in the corners. 

Replaced my old avid code's with 2012 codes last fall. Trimmed the hoses & bled over the winter, only to discover that the front master cylinder was blown. Courtesy of Avid there's a shiny new code on the front now - props to Mark at Universal Cycles for (1) taking the time to listen to me & not just assuming I don't know what I'm talking about and (2) hooking up the warranty claim. 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

You'll love the minions up there and great idea bringing the spare set. You don't want to pay retail in the village (~$100).

Aww, B-Mac -- I envy you. Whistler-virgin. You are going to have your mind totally blown! Have a great trip, bro!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

bmac,,,,,

there's no point spending 250 bucks on a plastic box if you only intend to use it twice,,, you might as well get a bike box free of charge from your local bike shop. and go mad with the ductape to strenghen it, that 250 bucks you save will then cover your lift pass. 

trek bike boxes seem to be one of the best,,, they seem to be a bit stronger than regular boxes...


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> You also need to declare and/or have receipts for anything of value you are bringing with you


So in other words: bring a receipt for your bike? Hmm never thought about that, I've only crossed the US-CAN border on business travel so I wasn't really carrying anything of note.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

I've crossed from the states a few times and never needed any receipts. Just have your credentials ready. My buddy left his in the back of the truck when we hit the border and we ended up inside the building getting a shakedown for about a half hour.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

delirian said:


> bmac,,,,,
> 
> there's no point spending 250 bucks on a plastic box if you only intend to use it twice,,, you might as well get a bike box free of charge from your local bike shop. and go mad with the ductape to strenghen it, that 250 bucks you save will then cover your lift pass.
> 
> trek bike boxes seem to be one of the best,,, they seem to be a bit stronger than regular boxes...


I absolutely agree with you on this point, however the trigger has been pulled, rendering this a purely academic discussion. My wife ordered the crateworks box yesterday.

I seriously considered just getting a bike box. My major concern is this: I can never replace my bike (well, frame) if it is seriously damaged in transit. Turner doesn't make the highline any more & very few XL highlines were ever made, so the possibility of replacing a frame is more or less nil. Realize that Turner has good CS & repairs can be made, but if something happens on the trip out, I'm stuck renting. The plastic box is not great, but definitely more burly than a box designed for a single use & comes with foam bits for the frame & space for the wheels.

So, weighed the pros and cons & my paranoia won the day. It usually does.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

GeePhroh said:


> You'll love the minions up there and great idea bringing the spare set. You don't want to pay retail in the village (~$100).
> 
> Aww, B-Mac -- I envy you. Whistler-virgin. You are going to have your mind totally blown! Have a great trip, bro!


Haha! Appreciate it. Absolutely can't wait.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

What about this?

TEAM BIKE CASE - Bike Cargo Cases


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

B-Mac said:


> I absolutely agree with you on this point, however the trigger has been pulled, rendering this a purely academic discussion. My wife ordered the crateworks box yesterday.
> 
> I seriously considered just getting a bike box. My major concern is this: I can never replace my bike (well, frame) if it is seriously damaged in transit. Turner doesn't make the highline any more & very few XL highlines were ever made, so the possibility of replacing a frame is more or less nil. Realize that Turner has good CS & repairs can be made, but if something happens on the trip out, I'm stuck renting. The plastic box is not great, but definitely more burly than a box designed for a single use & comes with foam bits for the frame & space for the wheels.
> 
> So, weighed the pros and cons & my paranoia won the day. It usually does.


i understand your point and concerns,,,, on my first few trips i used one of them crappy polaris bags, i pipe lagged my frame using the foam pipe lagging that you use to insulate pipes. also used knee and elbow pads for extra protection, bike survived no problem. the only things we have had had damaged are one brake leaver/master cylinder. 2 mechs, 1 mech hanger (snapped off at the bolt) all these could have easily been prevented by removing said items. so now everytime we fly we remove the rear mechs, and brake levers. 
good luck with your new case,,,, enjoy your trip whistler rocks your gonna love it....
when do you go... we fly out in a coupple of weeks, (16th june)


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

B-Mac said:


> That suggestion above about packing gear and armour with the bike is fantastic. I've been wondering how I'm going to get my gear there.


You might need to do the opposite. If a bag/box exceeds 50 lbs, most airlines charge you a surcharge. Might be better to pack the bike box as light as possible to keep under the 50 lbs and simply pack and pay for a second bag.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

supercusty said:


> Would crank worx be a stupid time for my first trip? Taking the wife who rides but isn't into park riding everyday for a week... Unlike me


Crankworx is fun, but the races do close down some of the trails. I've overlapped with Crankworx, but the inconvenience of having parts of Aline and Dirt Merchant closed was a pain. I'm glad I went during Crankworx at least once, but probably would not do so again.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

*Official Trip Report (long post . . . )*

Trip went off as planned. Rode 4 of the 7 days. Got back last Saturday 7/28. Remaining 3 were spent hanging with my wife, climbing things or packing to leave. Some observations in no particular order:

(1) The riding there is so freakin' good as to be nearly indescribable. You really just need to go there and experience it.

(2) My skill level is not where I'd hoped it was. Accordingly, I will not be posting video of my hackish A-Line attempts (you're SUPPOSED to land on top of the tables, right??). I think if I work hard on my jumping skills over the winter & next season, I could possibly pull off the majority of this trail next time we go. Seems like I lacked the core strength necessary to hit the big jumps with sufficient speed to get to the tranny. You g-out so hard that your form & timing go all to hell & then you're completely sketched out in the air. Or worse. This was getting significantly better in the one week I was there, but a week was not really enough time to work up to the bigger lips.

(3) Everything is one hell of a lot bigger/steeper than it looks on YouTube. Yah, I'll ride "Fade to Black" my first time at a real DH park. Shuuuurrrre. My initial goals proved to be slightly too ambitious, but are forgiveable considering the state of ignorance in which they were announced.

(4) "Crank it up" is possibly the most fun I've ever had. Never popped off the far side of a wall ride & landed on a transition before. Never hit a step-up that big before. I got pretty comfortable on this trail & was clearing all the tables MOST of the time. Blue Velvet is probably number 2 on my list of "cool-ass stuff that I was actually able to ride cleanly most of the time." Although there were some tables on Blue Velvet I never got over b/c didn't go up to Garbanzo as many times as the fitsimmons lift.

(5) No one was a dick to me the whole week, despite my obvious newbie status. Everyone's actually pretty cool. Then again, I went out of the way to move to the side when faster guys came up behind me & otherwise not be a nuisance to the faster guys. Still, everyone's pretty laid back & cool there.

(6) I took a lesson with one of the instructors on the first day. It was a group lesson, but I happened to be the only person in the group. Learned that I was preloading all wrong, which was why I was having a problem with getting bucked on the steeper lips. Lesson was worth every penny. I'd STRONGLY urge other newbs like me to do the same.

(7) I'd wondered if the steeper sections of Moraine State Park in PA would be a warm-up for Whistler. They definitely are. Good to learn how to commit to steep & sketchy stuff when everything's all slick before you attempt Whistler. Found myself comparing several trail sections to Moraine more than once.

(8) The food is almost worth the trip by itself. My wife and I dropped a decent chunk of change on high-zoot restaurants while were there. Local sushi has been permanently ruined for me after eating the locally caught tuna at whistler.

(9) The stupid crateworks box actually worked pretty well. No real issues with it whatsoever. Still think it should cost less.

(10) Very weird to ride in a place where rain is GOOD and dry is BAD. Pretty much the opposite in OH & PA. The soil there gets grippier in the wet vs. turning into peanut butter like it does here.

(11) This trip has confirmed my opinion that the maxxis DHR II is the the best front tire ever made. The thing just gripped and gripped, even when the bike was leaned way over in the breaking bumps. 4 days at Whistler & it's showing some considerable wear however. The breaking lugs on my high roller II on the back got shredded - a phenomena possibly exacerbated by my overuse of the brakes?? My rear brake pads only lasted 2 days LOL.

(12) Body armour is good. Think I'd have broken my elbow but for my pads. Think I almost broke something in my left hand. My armour suit, a 661 vapor suit, was too hot though & got left in the hotel room the whole time. Rode with just knees, elbows and a full face the majority of the time.

(13) For some reason, you just don't get tired as fast there. I'd usually call it a day because Jen was waiting for me for dinner rather than being too tired to go up again. This was true even after a couple of runs down from Garbanzo, which took me forever. Locally, 4 hours or so of the short runs around here tire me out but I felt like I could ride forever there. Adrenaline?? Dunno, but loved it.

(14) My helmet finally gained some character after biffing off a tree in karate monkey. You really have to be careful where your back wheel locks up - funny things can happen LOL. Oh, and wood bridges are slippery.

(15) Almost everyone who works there & a lot of the people who ride there are either from the UK or Australia. You actually begin using various UK-isms before you leave to avoid sounding awkward.

(16) Lastly - I could have hit the container jump on freight train but chickened. I stopped to look at it & watched a few guys go over it & knew I could ride it. I was up there alone on my last day, starting a new job 2 weeks after I get back & just decided it wasn't worth the risk. Really regretting that now. Puss.

Thanks a ton to the folks who have contributed to this thread. I used a lot of your advice & it helped me to be less freaked out about riding there alone, which I was most of the time. I'm planning to post an edited video as soon as I get it done. My raw clips are in the process of uploading and can be viewed at my youtube channel if you're so inclined.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

B-Mac said:


> Trip went off as planned. Rode 4 of the 7 days. Got back last Saturday 7/28. Remaining 3 were spent hanging with my wife, climbing things or packing to leave. Some observations in no particular order:
> 
> (1) The riding there is so freakin' good as to be nearly indescribable. You really just need to go there and experience it.
> 
> ...


Great comments. I'm pretty much in the same boat having only gone 2 days in 2010, 0 days in 2011, and 2 days so far this year. That last lip on Freight Train bugs me as I almost went over the bars one run and there's one particular one on A-line. I sure love riding Blue Velvet/Freight Train or Freight Train top to bottom. It'll be even cooler when they have Blue Velvet all the way to Crank it Up.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Regarding receipts: Americans don't need receipts for bringing stuff to Canada. Only Canadians do.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

gticlay said:


> Great comments. I'm pretty much in the same boat having only gone 2 days in 2010, 0 days in 2012, and 2 days so far this year. That last lip on Freight Train bugs me as I almost went over the bars one run and there's one particular one on A-line. I sure love riding Blue Velvet/Freight Train or Freight Train top to bottom. It'll be even cooler when they have Blue Velvet all the way to Crank it Up.


My trail map had the proposed extension. That will be a great run when its done. Really loved Blue Velvet.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow - what an awesome time you had. Congrats on timing such great weather and glad the trails treated you well. Trails have been prime shape the past few weeks.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice writeup, thanks. Sounds like you had a blast. 
If you recall the $$$ places you ate, post them. Might help convince the gf it is worth _her_ time to go with me.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> (16) Lastly - I could have hit the container jump on freight train but chickened. I stopped to look at it & watched a few guys go over it & knew I could ride it. I was up there alone on my last day, starting a new job 2 weeks after I get back & just decided it wasn't worth the risk. Really regretting that now. Puss.


That jump is not very difficult, but can be intimidating. The lip is pretty steep but there is really no big penalty for a mistake. Just got back from Whistler a week ago so I thought I'd share this to encourage you to go back soon and hit that jump.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

B-Mac said:


> (16) Lastly - I could have hit the container jump on freight train but chickened. I stopped to look at it & watched a few guys go over it & knew I could ride it. I was up there alone on my last day, starting a new job 2 weeks after I get back & just decided it wasn't worth the risk. Really regretting that now. Puss.


If you can jump at all, the Container is really easy. The mount is easy, you can overshoot it and nothing bad happens. The dismount is a little more tricky imho. If you overshoot, bad things can happen, better to simply roll it or huck it just a little.

Otoh, prudence is always a good thing to not shorten your trip or come back to your job hurt (or not at all).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent report B-Mac, It was informative, and inspiring!
I've never been to Whistler (been to Vancouver for a conference) but now it's on my list of riding destinations.
I always wondered about the weather and how it affects the riding but it sounds like you had mint conditions
Thanks and still would like to see pics


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

yepistler is indeed a fantastic place it's as addictive as crack cocaine, and can be as harmful if not treated with respect,,,, it's always best to ride within your limits, 
yep the jumps on aline are huge to someone who isnt used to them, i come up short on a few of them and it can be scary when you do so, it's taken me 5 years visiting twice a year to pluck up the skills and confidance to hit them properly, and do the creek jump on dirt merchant and the big glc, i am still yet to hit the container jump and fade to black, i keep phsycing myself out,  but i know what the consequences of failiure are. .

if you do go back, look at Welcome to Bear Back Biking. these guys will help improve your riding and get you jumping the bigger stuff,


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I did get WAAAY better at jumping while I was there. I was having a problem with some pretty serious bucking. There's a little jump skills area over by the start of A-Line that my instructor/guide took me to after a warm-up run down B-Line. Basically, I was pre-loading too early. 

I was doing pretty well, but I didn't really get that muscle memory, so my timing was occasionally messed up - especially on some of the bigger lips and at higher speeds. The lip on that container looked pretty gradual though, pretty sure I could have pulled it off. Next time, definitely. 

I've got a DH trip planned to Seven Springs PA on 8/12. Planning to spend a bunch of time working on building up that muscle memory (& core strength!) and increasing confidence. 

Delirian - Agree 100% with the first line of your post! 

SoulRider - Thanks for the vid and advice. Pre-trip, I'd get sweaty hands and a bit of fear looking at Whistler vids. Now, just a mad compulsion to go ride LOL. Miss that place bad already.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

fgiraffe said:


> Very nice writeup, thanks. Sounds like you had a blast.
> If you recall the $$$ places you ate, post them. Might help convince the gf it is worth _her_ time to go with me.


Araxi was one of the better ones. Jen really liked the drinks & the food was outstanding.

Sidecut" at the four seasons was good. The appetizers were absolutely out-freaking standing. Desserts were also outstanding. The steak was good, but not quite as good as advertised. If your GF likes mixed drinks, I do not believe you will find better mixed drinks anywhere. Drinks are pricey however.

The Brew House was probably MY favorite. Not really high zoot, but they have 6 or 7 house-brewed beers on tap at any given time. Not very pricey either (comparatively speaking).

Sushi Village was the best Sushi I've ever had. A few of the people working at Whistler recommended this place to us. You really can't go wrong with seafood in BC I think. About the same price as sushi here locally, but way better.

Splitz was another place we went. Worth a trip but no beer on draft, which is a problem for me.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

BTW: Wife and I finally bought a computer that was designed an manufactured in this decade, so editing the videos at home this time. Hopefully will do a better job with the edits. Still all first person, mostly because I was riding along all the time but also because I don't like to interrupt the ride all the time to stop & video.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet thread, thanks everybody for really good feedback

I'm planning a trip for early August... Just before Crankworx...Still not sure if I am going to drive or fly (I'm in Northern California).

Did anybody consider getting extensions on their health insurance to cover them in BC? I'd hate to have a crash with a $1000+ bill if I can avoid the cost with a small fee.

Also, did anybody consider getting travelers insurance or etc in case their bike or luggage gets lost/stolen?


----------



## Falling (Aug 1, 2006)

*Insurance*

I think it is a pretty good idea to get supplemental trip insurance. I've used Insuremytrip.com for a recent trip to Whistler and one to Peru. For two of us it was $350 for a 20 day trip to Peru. The website asks you to put in your info and what you are expecting then it bids it out to other insurance places. Ours wound up being through American Express. But we were able pick between different companies.

It covered:
Flights
Delays
Cancellations
Evacuations
Hospital Stays
Lost baggage- Did not cover damage to bikes caused by operator error :madman:

We are headed back to Whistler this summer, I plan on using them again to pick supplemental insurance.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Make sure that any trip insurance will cover extreme sports. I'm pretty positive that this may be an exclusion for coverage. 

If you already have insurance, your provider will reimburse you for your medical bills when traveling abroad. Contact them and inquire.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

my friends wennt to whistler last year and had such a good time, I hope to go when the snow melts


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

keepbalanced said:


> my friends wennt to whistler last year and had such a good time, I hope to go when the snow melts


Why wait the snow is AWESOME right now :thumbsup:


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Great thread with some good info.

Heading up mid June for 4 night with our high school club.... can't wait!!


----------



## DTrepanier (Jul 28, 2012)

Need to go there, this place is amazing. BTW, heard that British Columbia has the most trails in the world per capita.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

tuumbaq said:


> Why wait the snow is AWESOME right now :thumbsup:


haha very true! I hear its a great place to go ski / board, if only money grew on the tree in the back yard!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

After the trip this summer, all Mrs. B-Mac & I talk about is how we'd buy a condo there in a heartbeat if we were "Paris Hilton Rich." I'd love to spend some time up there in the winter re-learning to ski & then shred Whistler and Squamish all summer. 

Where's my damn lottery check???


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

ha ha ha...
thats how i survive long boring days in work... dreaming of whistler lol... everytime the euro lottery goes big. we do a little syndicate, the question always gets asked, what would you do if we won, hmmmmmm let me think, ha ha yep thats it house in whistler ha ha.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Booked our house... 10 of us going up mid June!! First time for all of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

delirian said:


> ha ha ha...
> thats how i survive long boring days in work... dreaming of whistler lol... everytime the euro lottery goes big. we do a little syndicate, the question always gets asked, what would you do if we won, hmmmmmm let me think, ha ha yep thats it house in whistler ha ha.


When you win the lotto maybe I can rent a room at your new mansion


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

keepbalanced said:


> When you win the lotto maybe I can rent a room at your new mansion


ha ha ha...
bro im not about proffit or making money. if i dropped the lotto and was living out there, you could stay for free mate.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

cgjeff said:


> Booked our house... 10 of us going up mid June!! First time for all of us. :thumbsup:


when are you going exactly. we are gonna be there the last 2 weeks of june, if you wanted some one to show you round.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

delirian said:


> ha ha ha...
> bro im not about proffit or making money. if i dropped the lotto and was living out there, you could stay for free mate.


that would be awesome, i'm pulling for you to win the lotto! you can do it!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

keepbalanced said:


> that would be awesome, i'm pulling for you to win the lotto! you can do it!


h ha ha,,, looks like i better run out and grab a ticket then.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel like you kind of owe it to both of us to go buy one! lol


----------

